# Yamaha Boater's Log - Vol. 1, No. 5 - Freshwater Flushing Can Add Years to the Life of an Outboard



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Flushing.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

pg 2


----------



## Aquaman (Jan 14, 2009)

Great Information!!! I promise to flush.... :-?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i have heard thru more than one source that the best way to flush these is with the ear muffs because there is a part of the engine that will not be properly flushed by using the garden hose attachment point. i personally use the ear muffs on all my motors


----------

